# What could have gone wrong ? ;-; MY POOR MANTIS



## Scruffy Aphid Herder (May 20, 2013)

A wildly caught grisea female I have is dead I think..

I caught her may 1st. Since then she ate well was active but never called or laid ooths..

Then yesterday I find her at the tallest point of the tank she was in(a big piece of oak bark). Standing kinda proudly but not moving the whole day.

Today she's just limp... and not moving.. a few twitches here and there but completely limp...I'm thinking she's dead..

BUT WHAT COULD HAVE KILLED HER ?

Old age maybe ?


----------



## jrh3 (May 20, 2013)

you sure she was adult, could have tried to molt and didnt make it.


----------



## Scruffy Aphid Herder (May 20, 2013)

positive she was adult


----------



## brancsikia339 (May 20, 2013)

She could've just gotten an infection


----------



## Scruffy Aphid Herder (May 20, 2013)

she's twitching still... like her mouth is kinda moving sometimes and her antennae. not moving anything else though.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 20, 2013)

She is prob just old lady.


----------



## Scruffy Aphid Herder (May 20, 2013)

Thats what I'm thinking... So she's gonna die then ?


----------



## Domanating (May 20, 2013)

I'm pretty sure she's going to die, m8.

My mantids have the same symptoms when they're dying of old age


----------



## Scruffy Aphid Herder (May 20, 2013)

Well she kept twitching so I put her in the freezer for a few minutes... T-T

Now I will try my best to preserve her..


----------



## sally (May 21, 2013)

Awww sorry


----------



## ladygigi (May 21, 2013)

Awwww, I'm sorry my friend.


----------



## Mvalenz (May 22, 2013)

I notice my mantids get like that when they are dehydrated. Barely moving and looking like they are going to die. Sorry for your loss.


----------

